# Im so sad, dont know what happened to this little guy, please tell me



## gilly23 (May 5, 2009)

Hi, 

I got this fish about 1 month now and its been so healthy eating and hiding in its little hole, this morning i realized its dying and it had some kind of skin problems, here is the attached pic. Can you please tell me what happened? I dont think it was any fish that is picking on him. I had my dragon goby and true perc died this week too, this is my 3rd fish but my Yellow tang, blue tang and purple tangs are all ok, my cardinals and my inverts and corals all fine as well.

Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

can you please include everything about your setup. looks like he was picked on to me.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

we need as much info about your tank setup and the water paramaters


----------



## gilly23 (May 5, 2009)

Hi, i checked my PH, NO2, NO3 all normal and now my Kole Yellow Eye Tang has died this morning as well and its a pretty big guy and his skin has no marks whatsoever. I wonder if i got some sort of disease in my tank now?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

When we attempt to diagnose problems in marine aquariums, the exact details are extremely important. In every case, there are two areas to explore that can cause problems. 

The first is aggression, which could easily be an issue. I agree with OF2F... I see symptoms of the fish being picked on. More details about your aquarium will help here. How big is the tank? What are the exact species of fish? How is it aquascapped? A picture of the entire aquarium will be very valuable.

The second is water chemistry. Again, we need exact information, and we need information that is applicable to an established aquarium. We understand that your ammonia and nitrite are zero. This is something that we take for granted. We need water parameters for tests that you should be conducting on established aquariums with fish. By this, I mean nitrate, pH, calcium, and alkalinity. Without this information, we can not even attempt to figure out what is happening inside your glass box.-)


----------



## gilly23 (May 5, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> When we attempt to diagnose problems in marine aquariums, the exact details are extremely important. In every case, there are two areas to explore that can cause problems.
> 
> The first is aggression, which could easily be an issue. I agree with OF2F... I see symptoms of the fish being picked on. More details about your aquarium will help here. How big is the tank? What are the exact species of fish? How is it aquascapped? A picture of the entire aquarium will be very valuable.
> 
> The second is water chemistry. Again, we need exact information, and we need information that is applicable to an established aquarium. We understand that your ammonia and nitrite are zero. This is something that we take for granted. We need water parameters for tests that you should be conducting on established aquariums with fish. By this, I mean nitrate, pH, calcium, and alkalinity. Without this information, we can not even attempt to figure out what is happening inside your glass box.-)


 
My tank is around 190 Gallons with plenty of LR and hiding spaces, i will have pictures up soon.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Very good. This makes aggression less likely. Test results would be very helpful. My biggest initial concern is with calcium and alkalinity readings. pH and phosphate could be helpful as well. If Alkalinity is low and calcium is high, then a magnesium test result would be needed.


----------

